# Finally got my Trendflow test gel!!!



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My Trendflow testosterone gel finally arrived in the post today! :thumb:

Not sure when to start it as i'm leaving my current job tomorrow and starting my new one on the 21st of June but i'll be keeping a log on here so i can track progress.

Will the test make me feel any different? I don't really want to start it before i start my new job as i obviously need to be on the ball.

Any of you guys doing test notice any ill effects mentally, lethargy etc or is it all good???


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

What is this stuff? Some sort HRT gel? Why not just inject a pile of test like the rest of us?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

pariah said:


> What is this stuff? Some sort HRT gel? Why not just inject a pile of test like the rest of us?


Cos i don't like needles or want to run the risk of abcesses but want to get test in my system. Why would you inject yourself if you don't have too?

It's kind of like an HRT gel but massively more concentrated so you can get a decent amount of test, about 500mg a week, from a few pumps a day rubbed into your skin. It comes in what i'd describe as a toothpaste pump.

Hacksii and Winger will testify to it's effectiveness. :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

does it work ? that's the question


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sizar said:


> does it work ? that's the question


Well, we'll soon find out!

Hacksii and Winger dabbled with it and had some results over a short period but didn't run full courses so there's no hard evidence yet but i plan to do 12 weeks which should be a good enough run at it.

Hacksii did a thread on it if you want to read up on it....


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MOst intradermal patches and gels are TRT doses, if this really is as concentrated as you say it would be intersting to know if it works. Only way to confirm that is bloodwork though or previous studies. Did you do any research on it? are their any studies? Would be good to see an end to needle use but I doubt that test suspensions need to be worried just yet :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Each squirt of the pump gives you 45mg of test. So, i'm going to do 2 pumps a day which is 90mg giving me 630mg of test a week.

Now, if these figures are correct then we'll quickly find out about it as i've never taken test before so results should be good on 630mg a week.

Only research is what i've heard off Hacksii and Winger!!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Let us know how you get on mate :thumbup1: perhaps do a journal thread with starting stats and pics, an idea of diet and training and then weekly weigh ins and BF measurements plus importantly a journal of how you 'feel'.

Would be followed with interest by many needle phobic.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

How many tubes are needed for the 12 weeks mate ?

Will be good to follow this


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just the one, it's about the size of a large Colgate toothpaste dispenser!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok nice one, coz the prices i have seen seem pretty expensive!!


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Ok nice one, coz the prices i have seen seem *pretty expensive*!!


thats what i was about to say.. sounds promising tho


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

wil be keeping an eye out for this post.you must have good willpower id have been ripping it open and slapping a handfull on as soon as i got it


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

SD said:


> Would be followed with interest by many needle phobic.


This is true, me included


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

strange_days said:


> This is true, me included


X3


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Surely a topical gel wouldnt have 100% uptake? but i hope it goes well for you.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

get started on it now buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

look forward to hearing how you got on with it, all the best mate


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Going to follow this thread, shame my source doesn't stock any of this. Wouldn't mind trying it myself.


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

almost orderd 2 but 250 quid is a lot of money to ditch so..waiting 4 smitch 2 fill us in ...s;ap it under ur pits lad!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

ian-m said:


> almost orderd 2 but *** quid is a lot of money to ditch so..waiting 4 smitch 2 fill us in ...s;ap it under ur pits lad!


It's against board rules to mention prices mate, but ****ing hell that is alot of dollar. Think I'll just stick with good ol' injectable test.


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

I watched wingers thread on this, sounded interesting. Be good to hear the kinda results from 12 weeks. Be good to keep a journal on this!?


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> Surely a topical gel wouldnt have 100% uptake? but i hope it goes well for you.


this was my first thoughts....i believe transdermals have an absorption of around 35%


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DogBoy said:


> this was my first thoughts....i believe transdermals have an absorption of around 35%


Copied from the promotional website:

*1)* 100 mg/ml gives you a bio-availability of 45%. That means that 45% (45mg testosterone each ml) will reach the bloodstream.

*2)* Take 3 ml a day. That will give you 3 ml x 45 mg = 135 mg testosterone a day. *1 pump = 1,5 ml*

*3)* So 135 mg x 7 (days a week) = *945 mg Testosterone a week.*


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

How many ml is in the bottle mate.


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Each squirt of the pump gives you 45mg of test. So, i'm going to do 2 pumps a day which is 90mg giving me 630mg of test a week.
> 
> Now, if these figures are correct then we'll quickly find out about it as i've never taken test before so results should be good on 630mg a week.
> 
> Only research is what i've heard off Hacksii and Winger!!!





Smitch said:


> Copied from the promotional website:
> 
> *1)* 100 mg/ml gives you a bio-availability of 45%. That means that 45% (45mg testosterone each ml) will reach the bloodstream.
> 
> ...


Sweet! There was no mention of conversion rates being taken into account and as theres no link for the promotional website,i couldnt check.So you're actually dosing 315mg more per week than you originally thought you were dosing by checking back.

You're welcome


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Maths was never my strong point!!!

The tube is 100ml so that's about 7 weeks worth. Obviously if it's any good then i'll get another tube to do the full course of 12 weeks.

The only thing that i'm thinking about is HCG, most guys doing test inject this to keep their balls it seems. Are there any other options?

I've got some Nolva for PCT that i didn't use from my last cycle of Dbol, need to get some more clomid though.


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

Smitch said:


> The only thing that i'm thinking about is HCG, most guys doing test inject this to keep their balls it seems. Are there any other options?
> 
> .


im afraid not.


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

Im on Trendflow Test gel right now. For about 2 weeks now.

Defo gonna need HCG and PCT. No problemo.

So horny from the stuff, i am feeling worn out and so does my wife :thumb:

Anyway, i got good results already. True, oxy does his work too offcourse.

Jim


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

How can i get round the HCG issue without injecting though Jim?


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

I've never used hcg I don't think that many people do use it unless they are really shut down 625mg of. Test should not be that bad and that is if you absorb that much. But your better asking someone more experoenced.

Good luck with this anyways if its good I think it. would be something id look into in the future.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Smitch said:


> How can i get round the HCG issue without injecting though Jim?


I know you have said that you dont like injections but jabbing a 30g slin pin into your belly fat is a totally different feeling that jabbing a 25g harpoon into your quad.

I cant even feel the slin pin break the skin, it is so thin and so small that it goes in with no resistance/sensation


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

oops yeah sorry James, hcg without pinning can't be done....

forgot you don't like needles.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheers for the replies chaps.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I couldn't hold back and have started using the gel today. Just 2 pumps so far, rubbed one pump into the inside of each fore arm. It comes out of the pump a bit sporadically but I think I got enough out! Smells like marzipan, very nice, and much more appetising than a pin in the backside...

Each pump absorbs 45mg of test into your bloodsteam so 2 pumps a day should be 630mg of test a week. Can't really be 4rsed with a journal but I'll be updating this thread every few days with my progress. Fingers crossed it will work!!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Smitch - wouldnt worry about jabbing hcg through a slin pin, you cant even fel it mate, its so easy, trust me i hate injecting IM but can do this no probs


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Is hcg a must though even at these low levels?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Subscribed. Very interested in this. Even though I'm plastered in tattoos I hate needles and hate the idea of doing it myself even more


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Just a thought, can't find a supplier online. Is this legal in Holland? Just come back and will be miffed if I could have grabbed some while I was out there rather than a couple of bags of cheap weed and some overpriced beer :\


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

This does come from Europe, don't know whether or not it's legal though.

It is available on line.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Interesting. Sounds like it's the kind of thing they'd get away with in the sex shops... FINE excuse for a return leg!


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

@ mitch

You have to find out yourself, but i don't think it will be necessary.

I am not to worried, i am not going to use it. Might be doing some pct cause of the Oxy's but it depence on how i am feeling later on.

Jim



Smitch said:


> Is hcg a must though even at these low levels?


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

@ geordiesteve

Stiff Little Fingers, Greeeaat band brother, just listened to them sinds ages, brought back a lot of memories of the old punk days.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Is hcg a must though even at these low levels?


Honestly HCG is not that big deal you thinking of .. i know you got injecting probs .. but it's not like you be doing it IM .. it's SUB Q you won't FEEL ANYTHING AT ALL .. i wish all gear were SUB Q lol


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

@ smitch,

Bro make sure you shake the bottle well before use.

The oil and gel gets separated after a while (like gel and oil always do).

Take the top off and put your thumb on the hole of the bottle and shake a few seconds.

If i dont shake the oil might come out first.

oh and don't worry about your willy, he will lay down again..

:laugh:


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Is hcg a must though even at these low levels?


 depends on how much you value your nuts i think their overated but thats just me sometimes they shrink sometimes they dont


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheers mate, I did suspect that the tube might leak as there was a tiny bit in the cap after it was posted so have done exactly what you said. If you look at the base of the tube you can see that all of the little granules sit at the bottom but once you shake it they all disperse.

The pump doesn't seem to always put out the same amount of gel so I'm being very careful with how I get it out of the tube so I always apply the same amount to my skin.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

t hall gym said:


> depends on how much you value your nuts i think their overated but thats just me sometimes they shrink sometimes they dont


They shrink a bit when I've done orals but clomid normally gets the little chaps back to their fighting weight after a couple of weeks.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

im used to mine being gone most of the time.i cant stop touching them when they come back not a pretty site


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

You runnin it for 12 weeks mate?

Clomid 100/50/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20

That the pct your doing?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure how long I'm gonna run it for, I'll see how long his tube lasts and if it gives good results I'll probably do 12 weeks.

The above pct you quoted is a fairly standard one so unless anyone suggsts otherwise then that's the one I'll be doing.


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

Will be following your progress, how u keep us updated


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

masterplan said:


> Im on Trendflow Test gel right now. For about 2 weeks now.
> 
> Defo gonna need HCG and PCT. No problemo.
> 
> ...


hey mate, if your running oxys aswell as the trendflow how will you know how well the trendflow is working with both compounds in your system,,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> hey mate, if your running oxys aswell as the trendflow how will you know how well the trendflow is working with both compounds in your system,,


I was tempted to run dbol with mine but didn't for that exact reason.


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

Oxy doesnt do anything for me and my sexdrive.Testosterone does Bravo9.

But i am not running a journal here so i can use both. Would i run a journal i would

do Gel only for a objective perspective


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

masterplan said:


> Oxy doesnt do anything for me and my sexdrive.Testosterone does Bravo9.
> 
> But i am not running a journal here so i can use both. Would i run a journal i would
> 
> do Gel only for a objective perspective


ahh ok mate,, i get ya


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I was tempted to run dbol with mine but didn't for that exact reason.


good choice really mate,, i was thinking mabey tbol if i was to run an oral when i get my hands on some trendflow


----------



## Norwegian_vikin (Jun 16, 2010)

does this work properly ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jakelad said:


> Delete your post,


 :lol: he did but you quoted him


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

**** yea lol jus deleted it lol


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## johnnybhoy23 (Feb 10, 2009)

defo keen to find out how this works in comparison to a 'standard' injectable test course, keep us updated pal


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

harrr... me thinks he's harassing the girlies whilst on ye old gel :lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

updates ?


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

What the shizzle. I would be bathing in this stuff nightly HAHA. Altho that sounds like alot of hassle lubing yourself up daily lol. What type of Ester is the gel? I would use HCG if you could get your mitts on it!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys, I started using it for a few days then put it on hold as my gym decided to have a refit that was to take a week!

Gonna start it proper next week and I'll do regular updates on here.


----------



## access (Apr 3, 2009)

Will also be following this to see how you get on mate, planning on doing the same thing at some point this year. I was reading through the logs on the dutch bodybuilding forum and they got some good results, 7kg at the end of a 12 week cycle (including water & fat), doesn't give much mention of strength gains from what I can tell.

One of them also got blood work done and reported his test levels going from 12 nmol/l to 70 nmol/l, anyone know how this increase would compare to say a 12 week course of test-e 500mg p/w?

If anyone wants to have a read at the logs search for "Testosterongel 100mg/ml The decade of the gel part 2" in Google, it's the first couple of links. Remember to translate from Dutch to English. :thumbup1:


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Started on the trendflow yet mate?


----------



## access (Apr 3, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

Hi Smitch

When do get started partner?

Ik very interested. My cycle has ended now for 3 weeks and i gained

12 lbs.

curious bout your progress so..

J


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

For that price I would overcome my fear of needles :lol:


----------



## ryanryan (Jun 2, 2012)

If you get this Smitch, shoot me a PM mate


----------



## kessler (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry for reviving this old thread, but there are hardly any info on these testosterone gels out there. Has it ever proven successful? Whoever starts a cycle promising to post results end up terminating the cycle for one reason or another.


----------

